# Typographic or Carbon



## cipelica (Dec 23, 2008)

Carbon is matte and Typographic is matte2. Witch one is easier to blend, but, black, black, BLACK!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Carbon is the Blackest and I find it very easy to blend.

I also like the Blackest Black Chromaline as well


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 23, 2008)

Matte2's are easier to blend for me but carbon is very blendable.... seems more so than other mattes


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 23, 2008)

Well seeing as typographic is grey I'd have to say Carbon. It can sometimes be a pain in the butt to use but sometimes not.


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 24, 2008)

i think Carbon is a must have.. it is very very dark and easy to work with unlike other mattes


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 24, 2008)

Carbon is the blackest black in the makeup market and in the eyeshadow world. Apply a bit and blend with the 224: you get Typographic.

Typographic is nice, but I use it when I want to deepen a color, without necessarily making it look black. For example, the other day, I wanted to darken Handwritten eyeshadow. Using the 219 brush, I applied a tad of Typographic in the outer corner and really blended it into the eyeshadow. The result was a super dark brown with no traces of black whatsoever.


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 24, 2008)

Carbon. period. It's the blackest black I've ever seen on the market. Very versatile, and I find it quite easy to blend.
Typographic is not really black tho.


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Carbon is the blackest black in the makeup market and in the eyeshadow world. Apply a bit and blend with the 224: you get Typographic.

Typographic is nice, but I use it when I want to deepen a color, without necessarily making it look black. For example, the other day, I wanted to darken Handwritten eyeshadow. Using the 219 brush, I applied a tad of Typographic in the outer corner and really blended it into the eyeshadow. The result was a super dark brown with no traces of black whatsoever._

 
I totally agree. Besdies, carbon is a must have.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 24, 2008)

Carbon is great. I don't have trouble blending it at all.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 24, 2008)

Carbon! I. Love. It. 

Enough said


----------

